# Tap and die group buy



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 2, 2008)

I missed the last group buy for the tap and die sets to turn my own cap threads. Does anyone know if there is interest in a group buy or who has them available for purchase?


----------



## rstought (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't miss it - I opted not to participate, and have regretted it ever since.  I, too, would be interested if another group buy could be put together, or in purchasing a set from someone who is interested in selling...


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 2, 2008)

I would be interrested as well- if the price was right of course.


----------



## VisExp (Nov 2, 2008)

Glen, I'd be interested.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll check it out...see what I can come up with.



VisExp said:


> Glen, I'd be interested.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 2, 2008)

Glenn , Joe Judge ran the last group buy on the Tap and Dies , check with him as I'm sure he will have some pointers for you .
The sets , which consisted of 1 12mm triple start tap and die and a 10x1 tap for the nib section cost around $200 and that was with a group of about 35 people in on the buy . If I'm not mistaken the price break came at 24 sets and saved about $50 on the 10+ set price break .


----------



## marcruby (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm up for a set if we can keep the price around $200 or so (or less, of course).

Marc


----------



## Ligget (Nov 3, 2008)

I would buy a set too, pulled out last time to buy a cheapo metal turning lathe, should have just ordered the tap and die set!


----------



## mrburls (Nov 3, 2008)

I would be interested in set depending on price. Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm interested.


----------



## heinedan (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm in.

Dan


----------



## SherryD (Nov 3, 2008)

I am interested as well and am I safe in assuming we will be able to use pay pal?


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info, checked it out and I got a copy of the invoice from the last buy and will see if we can get more to buy in. I appreciate the help.



ldb2000 said:


> Glenn , Joe Judge ran the last group buy on the Tap and Dies , check with him as I'm sure he will have some pointers for you .
> The sets , which consisted of 1 12mm triple start tap and die and a 10x1 tap for the nib section cost around $200 and that was with a group of about 35 people in on the buy . If I'm not mistaken the price break came at 24 sets and saved about $50 on the 10+ set price break .


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 4, 2008)

*Price quote, need participation for price consideration*

Ok, So far we are at about 10 pieces of each. We need a few more to get to $200.00 plus shipping and Pay pal fees. Another dozen and we can get them for that including shipping. The quote will be good until November 26th, so we need to get the word out for more participation. For those that are on the fence for price consideration, please acknowlege if you are still in at $200.00+S&H.
I will create a spreadsheet of requests and give more details for shipping and Pay Pal fees as the date nears and the quantity increases. See quote details below.

Glenn,
We are pleased to offer special metric tap(s) and die(s) M12.0x0.8Px2.4L triple start per sample provided by Bruce Robbins as follows:

SPECIFICATIONS:

- material of tools: M2 (HSS) steel 

- ground thread and shank

- thread tolerances assumed: 6H 

- taps: Taper, Plug or Bottoming (specify when ordering)

- straight flute 

- die(s) are circular, split, adjustable with 1" OD

- special orders are not refundable not returnable



PAYMENT:

- all prices are in US Dollars for quantity stated ex works Palm Bay, Florida

- handling: $5.00 for each shipped order

- to place order 60% down payment is required by credit card, Pay Pal or check - payment balance: prior to shipping

- pro forma invoice will be provided for payment

- 6% Florida State Tax will be added for Florida Shipping address



AVAILABILITY from Palm Bay, Florida:

Your order will be ready for shipping from Palm Bay, Florida in up to 4 - 5 weeks from the date of order confirmation



PRICES:
M12.0x0.8Px2.4L triple start taps as described above: 
3-5 pc        $197.00 each 
6-11 pc      $151.00 each
12-23 pc    $131.00 each
24-49 pc    $116.00 each

M12.0x0.8Px2.4L triple start dies as described above: 
  3-5 pc   $104.00 each  
  6-11 pc $ 72.00 each 
12-23 pc  $ 67.00 each
24-49 pc  $ 61.00 each  

This quotation is valid till November 26, 2008


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 5, 2008)

Glen, 

I am still interested.  I am also willing to pay the 6-11 price.


----------



## joeatact (Nov 5, 2008)

I would be interested in a set also


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 5, 2008)

I will concentrate on the M12.0x0.8Px2.4L triple start tap and die *ONLY* and not muddy the water with the 10x1mm tap.  The 10x1 tap is pretty common, available at most hardware stores and contained in most small metric tap and die sets.


----------



## rstought (Nov 5, 2008)

Glenn...

I'm still in, too...


----------



## Ligget (Nov 5, 2008)

Glenn thats fine with me!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## LanceD (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm in also.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 5, 2008)

If I count correctly, so far we are in the 6-11 level pricing. That makes the current cost $223.00 + incidentals (tax, shipping, PP fees etc.)


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm in but I would really like to get to as low a pricing as possible.  Lets not rush to order if we have 3 wks to get buyers.

Also one of the previous buyers mentioned that these tap&dies are not, I think they said, pitched correctly for plastics, I would prefer a set that is pitched or whatever the correct term is, for plastics.


----------



## marcruby (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm in, and definitely am willing to wait for the cheapest price.  I also don't seem to be able to find a 10x1mm tap anywhere.  Can someone point me in the right direction?

Marc


----------



## VisExp (Nov 5, 2008)

marcruby said:


> I'm in, and definitely am willing to wait for the cheapest price. I also don't seem to be able to find a 10x1mm tap anywhere. Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Marc


 
Ditto


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 5, 2008)

A few have been asking about the 10 x 1.0mm tap which is used to tap the lower body to accept the Berea section.  While I am not a participant in this buy, I do have a few suggestions and hope they don’t hijack the thread from its purpose.

You will find when you embark on doing custom pens that it’s not as simple as one tap, one die… then you’re done.  You may want to try different nib sections and will find that they vary slightly in size and threads used.  To overcome this little problem I did two things.  First I found the following set which includes the 10 x 1.0 tap as well as a fairly decent tap and die handle which you will need if you don’t already have one.  This set regularly goes on sale and I believe I paid around $20 for it. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=35407

Another thing I did was to visit Victor Tap Company and visited this page: http://www.victornet.com/cgi-bin/victor/productlist.html?subdepartments=Metric+Taps:602,902,604

 You will see that the 10 x 1.0mm tap costs $5.60.  I went ahead and bought every tap and die from 6mm through 10mm in the .75, 1.0 and 1.25 pitches and have used several of them when threading the inner nib feed housing and tapping for nib sections other than Berea sections.  It was a small investment but I feel that I have a tap for almost anything I will encounter.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mrburls (Nov 6, 2008)

*Tap and die set*

I am in even at $223.00 if we can't get it any lower. Keith "mrburls"


----------



## pipecrafter (Nov 6, 2008)

New guy here. I'll post an introduction in the right place later, but for now I just wanted to say "I'm in" - even if it sits at the 6-11 units price.


----------



## marcruby (Nov 6, 2008)

Texatdurango said:


> ]Hope this helps.



It certainly does.

Thanks


----------



## Ricks (Nov 6, 2008)

I am in .Keep me posted and tell me when you want the money.


----------



## CaptG (Nov 8, 2008)

Count me in also.  Just let me know when you need the paypal.  Thnks for doing this.


----------



## brez (Nov 9, 2008)

Count me in please.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 13, 2008)

*Bump*


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 13, 2008)

How many people are we up to?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 13, 2008)

Glass Scratcher said:


> How many people are we up to?



14, if I count correctly.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 13, 2008)

Is there a way to put a pointer to this thread in the casting, and advanced penmaking forums, without offending the mods?  We might pick up some more orders.


----------



## Houstonian (Nov 13, 2008)

I almost missed the thread too (there's a pun in there somewhere).  I'd like to get in on the group buy, hopefully at the $200 level.

Thanks for your work,
Lee


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2008)

Just to let people know. It looks like I might be taking this buy over for Glenn. In preperation for that I have been watching it and making up my own spreed sheet etc.
I just dropped notifications in both casting and advanced forums. 
I have the current count at 16 which gets it down to $198 per set not including all the pay pal and postage stuff.
In the event I do actually take over (I'm waiting for Glenns final notification to the public on that) i will most likely start a whole new thread so that I have control over updates in the first post. all requests will be transferred to that new thread. so no need for anyone to repost if your name is on the master list.
I was also contacted by one of the members with the question about if I could get my Chinese contact in on the idea. In the interest of reducing the price. I have contacted Vera but getting across just what is needed is not going very well. This leaves me very concerned that getting taps and dies from china would result in less than satisfactory outcomes. So i will say I am looking into this but am not highly optimistic at this time.
I am very aware that all of you have signed on under one set of circumstances and that this idea changes a lot of things. This is your group buy, it is your money. and the bottom line is you all have the final say in what is done or not done. I can try to make it better if it is so desired, I can also just as well just carry on as is. the decidion is really yours to make.
some factors to consider if I do presue a chinese source.
First and best of all is a lower price, most likely a much lower price. I am not making any promises but I woudl like to see a price int he 25-40 dollar per set range.
now the not so good stuff
dealing with China is time consuming to say the least.
verifying the quality of the product and that it meets specifications is expensive at best impossible at worst. it could easily cost over $100 to have a set made and shipped to verify they are what we want.
actual delivery of the order is made in weeks not days. usually an order has to actualy be manufactured after it is actualy ordered.
Returns, replacements etc can be done but not on an immediate basis. the only way replacements can be gotten is when they are shipped with the next order placed, and there is no guarantee that a next order will ever be placed.
there are many unknowns as far as shipping costs, duties, etc that may cause the actual final price to fluctuate.
at this time I am pretty good at figuring the final cast. my biggest concern is the quality of the tools.
Finally it is extremely difficult to keep people informed abotu changes in group buys. many people tend to place an order and then never check back on the thread. I tend to past as many as 4 to 5 updates a day on group buys. mos tof them are simply updating the list of people in the buy, but not always. it really helps when people will just pop buy once a day and see if anything they care about happened.
And watch for PM'S I use them as my first choice but many people do not even realize they have one. I have my profile set to notify me of them when I log in and I still manage to miss some.
thanks to everyone.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 18, 2008)

I started a new thread for this buy so that I could make my list. I have also sent PM's with payment info.
Deadline for payments is Nov, 25th.
Thank You


----------

